# What is normal running temp????



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

2006 Pathfinder Auto, 4x4.
What is the normal coolant temp, normal driving without the A/C on????
I looked in the service manual, but all I could find it when the thermostat opens.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "normal operating temperature" is going to vary depending on a lot of factors, including air temperature, anti-freeze to coolant concentration, load on an engine, speed the vehicle is going, etc. If you have a 180 degree F. thermostat rating, it will be fully closed around 171 degrees and fully open around 203 degrees. Under "average" conditions, 185-210 degrees F. seems to be about the norm, but I've heard of some Frontiers with the VQ40DE hitting 235 degrees under hard conditions. Because the system is pressurized, it can get upwards of 250 degrees before it will overheat.


----------

